# Lighting Switch...with a twist.



## CDTVegas (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello All,

Scenario: There are 4 lights and 2 switches. Each switch controls 2 of the lights. 

Is there an electrical switch that can be assigned a unique ID. For example, Switch 1 has an ID = 1234. Switch 2 has an ID = 5678. Then when ID = 1234 is sent, via electrical wires, then the switch with ID = 1234 is trigger to turn the light ON or OFF.

Is there anything out there that does this?

Any feedback is appreciated.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DALI lighting control. It's not a brand, but a protocol.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

CDTVegas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Scenario: There are 4 lights and 2 switches. Each switch controls 2 of the lights.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good application for the Leviton Intellisense controls and relay modules. These should be relatively easy to come by for an electrician.


----------

